# chihuahua's then and now :)



## sugarbaby

thought it would be nice to see pics taken as a puppy and than now 

i would love to see the change from puppy hood to adult  .


----------



## Chiboymom

What a good idea...I am looking forward to seeing some then and now pictures. They change so much in the first year.


----------



## *Chloe*

Twig at 10 weeks










now at 4 yrs










Bentley at 16 weeks










Now at 16 months


----------



## TRuiz83

Brady at 8 weeks









Brady at 5 months!


----------



## MChis

Oooo fun fun fun!! I love seeing how these guys change. And I'm THRILLED to see another pup who had/has the same coloring as Maribelle! It's amazing how their color changes as their adult coat came in isn't it? Our gorgeous "red heads"...  Debra & Chloe...your pups were just as gorgeous then as they are now. I don't even remember Draco looking so tiny though! LOL He's such a handsome guy...like I've said a million times. hehe

Here is now/then pics of my crew. The before pics were taken the day we brought them home. Milo was a bit older - I do have pics of when he was a younger pup but I thought it would be more appropriate to put a picture of when WE first met him. And Marley is obviously still growing but I couldn't leave him out. hehe Anyway...I'll definitely be following this thread!


----------



## MndaNGmoe

cute idea!! Gizmoe.

around 9 to 11 weeks old here.









4 years old.


----------



## WeLoveHiro

i think i just fell in love with all your babies all over again.


----------



## rocky scotland

Rocky at 7 weeks.










Rocky now, he will be 2 in April.


----------



## sugarbaby

my gosh they change so much  everyone's baby's are so gorgeous , i cant wait to get mine .


----------



## Brodysmom

What a GREAT thread!!! I love looking at these fantastic pictures!!

Here's Brody as a baby .... 

11 weeks - 










Now at 14 months -


----------



## lynx8456

OMG I just love seeing all these wonderful pics:

Jasper @ 12 weeks:










Jasper at 14 months:


----------



## Ciarra

I love seeing everyone doggies from Baby to Now. Some have changed so much!  I did all mine, With their full Papered names and call names. Doing this made me realized how much my own gang has changed.


----------



## AEROMarley1983

Tito @ 6 weeks...









Tito now @ almost 5 years old.


----------



## Quinn

OH BE STILL MY HEART - so many adorable babies!


Here is my little demon, erm I mean baby, Phoebe

THEN - about 12 weeks old and 1.6 lbs










NOW - 1 year, 7 months


----------



## lostlolli

Sobe=)




























Ollie.<3


----------



## FBRaRrN

they are all so cute.


----------



## KMNash

Those are so adorable. Make me wonder what Moe looked like as a puppy.


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas

Wow so adorable  Im going to be keeping a little boy from my Kiki hopefully soon  x I bet Moe was a right cutie x


----------



## rache

Here is some of billy.

This was at about 9 weeks old.










This is him today at about 17 1/2 weeks.......


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas

Wow has he GROWN! x


----------



## Terri

This is Darla not long after born i think.
Breeder sent this one.








Then at 3 weeks








Then 6 weeks








This is her now, taken this morning, lol at just over 3 months, 1 week.









I am going to ask the breeder for some of Daisy when she was a pup, would love to see. x


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas

Darla is cute! With a capital C U T E  lol x


----------



## Terri

OurCheekyChihuahuas said:


> Darla is cute! With a capital C U T E  lol x


Hehe! thanks.
I love seeing all the changes in peoples babies.
They are all so cute!
I didnt even notice Darla had changed that much really cause i am with her all the time. It's nuts!.


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas

She is  Definately i havent noticed one of my dogs change! Except Fifi her colouring has diluted a lot i think


----------



## herno1

They are ALL beatiful dogs!!!!
Here is porter at 2 months old








here at the same age with his step sister Aliah








And now at 2 years old. Just took this pictures








I'm gonna get you for this...








HUH?


----------



## huskyluv

Mmm, I LOVE Darla!!!

Here's Faith as a puppy, I don't know how old she was in these.


















Older puppy pic, again I don't know her age in this one either









Faith at 4 years old


----------



## Terri

Oh i am loving this thread!
Such cute babies!!

Wow Val, Faith really does look like my wee Darla in those pup pics. hehe!!
They are indeed twins. x


----------



## Adrienne

here is Ava At 7 weeks









and here is Ava now 2.5 years ( will be 3 on the 20th) 









Here is Lola at 6.5 weeks









And Lola Now 9 months









And We got Quark when he was already 2 So i dont have a puppy picture but this is him at the age of 4


----------



## AEROMarley1983

OMG Porter was a cute, tubby little puppy...and he grew up to be so handsome! 

And Adrienne, Ava looks almost the same 'cept for size! I guess that means she is aging very well. She's one of those lucky girls! LOL! We all want to be able to say we look younger than we are, of course. So cute!

Love ALL the pics everyone. These threads are the best.


----------



## Rosiesmum

First pic I saw of him, can't remember age. Please ignore piddle next to him...You know I never noticed that before 










Taken recently now seven and a half. 










x


----------



## MndaNGmoe

I cant get over everyones babies! this is such a good thread!!


----------



## pigeonsheep

here's a collage i made in a past post when he was 4 months lol








and then...








older








older








older








older








older








older when he had worms








and now  1 yr and 4 months or so


----------



## CudasMom

its amazing that some babies look alike when they are little but look so different when they grow up. Its awesome to see!


----------



## FBRaRrN

I wish I had pics of mine from the time they where born the only one i have is of Nomo and he was 5weeks.The other was between 6mns and 9mns so I just woner what they looked when they where born.


----------



## sugarbaby

i don't have a than and now chi pic to share of my own as my other dogs are not chi's but will add one of my cousins little girl Honey  who has the same mummy as my little girl 

at the breeders









and now


----------



## jazzman

Joie and Stella were rescues, so I don't have baby pics. 
I'm quite sure I'd OD on cuteness if I saw Stella as a pup.

Lola at 12 weeks, and now at 11 months 










Mateo at 6 weeks and now at nearly 2.5 years 










Of course they are mad about each other


----------



## Pookypeds

All these pics are soooooooo cute!!! :love7: I don't have any of my 2 either because I didn't have a camera with either one!  I've only had my digital for about 2 or 3 years......before that I didn't have a camera! Now I have hundreds if not a thousand pics of my 2!!!


----------



## Emma_H

Great pics everyone, its amazing how much they change so quickly!

Stuart Little Jnr at 8 wks









5months









And now at 9months










Pisces at 8 wks









Most recent (she's bigger now but cant find any recent)


----------



## ~*~ Angela ~*~

Seeing all of these pictures gives me hope that my little bitty ones will grow into a little bit bigger Chi. I think that is my biggest worry is that Chloe and CoCo won't ever be over 2 pounds...and to think, that is what some people hope for!


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme

ooooo i love this game!!

NINJA AT 5 WEEKS









NINJA AT 2 YEARS










BABY-LOVE AT 8 WEEKS

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










BABY-LOVE AT 4 YEARS









PRADA AT 1 DAY OLD









PRADA AT 3 WEEKS OLD








PRADA AT 1 YEAR OLD


----------



## Cesar's Mommy

Cesar Now








Cesar Then








Ava Now








Ava Then








Them Together


----------



## reenie

Ava is such a sweet little thing!


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme

i love cesar and ava they are the cutest things ever!!!


----------



## Cesar's Mommy

Thank you, They are both so great. They are so adorable and very sweet little goofballs.


----------



## rache

There is some fantastic pictures on here. I love seeing baby pictures x


----------



## Yoshismom

Yoshi before 10 weeks old









Chibi before (still at breeders we got him at 4 months old) This picture was the one in the classifieds that stole my heart.









Yoshi and Chibi now


----------



## Aquarius

They are all so cute - what has really struck me is that their faces all remain the same - you'd know it was the same dog!

Michelle is that a "then and now" of your daughter too? She's gorgeous!


----------



## Yoshismom

Aquarius said:


> They are all so cute - what has really struck me is that their faces all remain the same - you'd know it was the same dog!
> 
> Michelle is that a "then and now" of your daughter too? She's gorgeous!


LOL! I hadnt really thought of that but yes it is  Thanks for the compliment!


----------



## Mandy

HERES MY 3 STARTING WITH THE OLDEST 

ZACYBOY









HONEY PIE









ROMEY BABY


----------



## Yoshismom

Awwww! They are adorable! I love how you have the pictures set up


----------



## smallbeats_m_all

i adore puppy pics!!! heres my two 
Tonka at 5 mo's

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content









Tonka 2day! 4yrs old
























Bungee girl at 5 mo's








6mo's and learning to sit!
















Bungee 2day 2yrs old


----------



## Mandy

Yoshismom said:


> Awwww! They are adorable! I love how you have the pictures set up


awww thanks michelle x


----------



## rache

Jenna, how much does bungee weigh, shes so tiny? Awwwww x


----------



## phoebedog

I can't believe how much some have changed.
Here is mine but I can't see much difference
This is Charlie at 8 weeks








and this is him now at 6 months


----------



## smallbeats_m_all

rache said:


> Jenna, how much does bungee weigh, shes so tiny? Awwwww x


Bungee is about average..4.5 lbs and is quite long legged...jumps like deer this one does!


----------



## FBRaRrN

smallbeats_m_all said:


> i adore puppy pics!!! heres my two
> Tonka at 5 mo's
> 
> __
> Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
> Show Content
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tonka 2day! 4yrs old
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bungee girl at 5 mo's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 6mo's and learning to sit!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bungee 2day 2yrs old


I love them they are so cute I really love Bungee I have a soft spot for the blues as I have one but he has no hair.


----------



## rachellauren

Macy as a puppy:


















Macy now:


----------



## rachellauren

Jordan as a puppy:


















Jordan now:


----------



## Mom2BabyNatalie

Here's my Emma.... growing up.... =)























































And here she is today....... almost 18 months old... such a lil' lady....


----------



## Kioana

wow she has grown! you can't even tell they did a good job on her 
glad you kept her i didn't think you could let her go


----------



## Bellatrix

She has some lovely clothes too


----------



## michele

2 weeks old








getting older 15 weeks








Now


----------



## sugarbaby

nawwwwww look at that baby pic , melts my heart and makes me clucky for another one Lily is just to pretty , i like her fox like markings as well .


----------



## michele

sugarbaby said:


> nawwwwww look at that baby pic , melts my heart and makes me clucky for another one Lily is just to pretty , i like her fox like markings as well .


Thank you,yours are pretty as well,it's amazing how they change,all her black has gone.


----------

